# Replacing the element in a Fracino Heavenly



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello all,

My machine broke down this week. I believe its a faulty element, no continuity across it and the ECU is still providing power to it.

I've seen a few places online supplying them, I assume its good practice to replace the element gasket at the same time? Is it as straight forward as it seems? I'd like to thoroughly descale the boiler while I've got direct access to it, any tips for descaling through the element hole? Ha!

Thanks!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Just download the parts schematics from the Fracino website, as a guide the the boiler internals, etc.

Always fit a new element gasket (teflon preferably)when fitting a new element.

If the boiler is set up vertically,with the element hole at the top, then descaling & then flushing out will be easy(ish).


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

The boiler is laid on it's side so descaling whilst the element is out isn't really an option unless you empty the tank and lay the machine on it's side. You should be able to get a spanner or large socket on the element but it will be fiddly and be careful as there isn't much holding the boiler in place (On mine, just a couple of small bolts through the thin base of the machine into a couple of legs which have been brazed onto the bottom of the boiler - pipework keeps the rest in place but you don't want to be forcing the element out against the pipework). Personally, I'd descale beforehand as it will likely make it easier to remove the element


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Remove the case, lay the machine on its side and unscrew the high temp stat from the element and remove the wires. 1 1/2 inch socket should fit over the element and as long as you hold onto the boiler to stop any strain on anything, should unscrew easily. Yes, replace the gasket too. You can descale boiler in this position and just empty it by tipping it up the other way before fitting the new element.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Ditto Coffeebean + a squirt of WD40 the night before...


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

Follow up-

I got the new element installed tonight and we're good to go! (£47 inc gasket and delivery from Fracino)

I don't think she was as well looked after as what I was lead to believe, so I'm actually glad I got the opportunity to open the boiler and thoroughly descale, don't know that it would have been possible to remove all that scale and sediment while flushing a half boiler at a time through the hot water spout.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't forget that the heat exchanger circuit probably needs to be descaled also.


----------

